# Can frogs live with geckos???



## Simon1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi I have 2 sand fire blue White frogs an a crested gecko, can they live in the same tank. If not what are the reasons, What problems and dangers can this cause????


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

So far you've already started a thread on it and got answers http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/646284-co-habiting.html and then asked on somebody elses thread.


if you want to mix them; read up on both of them, compare everything to see if they are compatible and then try it. But it's not advised for a lot of species as mentioned on the link in your other thread.


----------



## Simon1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah I only did that because I got a 1 word answer of sum guy and wanted to know the reasons why. Doesn't matter now tho as I got the answers I wanted in the end. Thank you


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

What are sand fire blue white frogs? 
Can you show any pics as I can't seem to find any info.
Cheers.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

jme2049 said:


> What are sand fire blue white frogs?
> Can you show any pics as I can't seem to find any info.
> Cheers.


there just a colour variation of whites treefrogs sometimes called jade or blue.

but the answer is no they cannot

there are slight differences in requirements with white liking it a bit warmer than cresties also there also the risk of stress or aggression but the big risk is parasites, the Entamoeba parasite to be exact. It's know to be carried by some frogs (including whites) but doesn't really do any harm but in many gecko species (including crested) it's fatal if exposed.


----------



## Simon1 (Feb 6, 2011)

cheers for that your a star, that was much more helpfull than the kid who jst put no on my outher thread x


----------

